# Scanning B&W 35mm negs with Epson 4490



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I have had this scanner for years, but have never needed to scan a negative before--the plastic holders were still in the bags! I have followed all of the instructions as best I can, but all I wind up with is a scan of a grim swatch of grey streaks inside the frames.

I even humiliated myself by going out of "Professional Mode" and into "Home Mode" and "Full Auto Mode" at which point it says "Document could not be located."

Tabs are lined up, soft document cover removed, set to B&W film, white stickers on back unobscured, pinholes open.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

The light source for scanning negs or slides is probably in the lid. Make sure it's properly uncovered, and that the light source is actually working. 

Your description sounds like it's giving a reflected light scan where the light source is coming from below. The lower light source should be turned off when scanning negs or transparencies. It sounds like the scanner is still in reflective scan mode. Check all your settings again.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I performed a scan with the lid partially open to see what the light was doing and it was stuck--because the piece of blue tape that holds the scan light switch in place was still there after 4 years!! What an embarrassment. Thanks Rob.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

.... and I forgot to mention that you should switch it to the left, if you want to see the light.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

There is probably a slide that covers the lid light source. This needs to be removed in order to scan transparencies or negs. There will be a handle just pull straight out.


----------

